# Trapped in Plaster or Wax



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Hmm, the only thing I can think of is using a living statue technique like that used for the wonderful Dr. Who angel costume here: http://www.therpf.com/showthread.php?t=49264, and making it look like part of the exterior has broken away somewhere, revealing the person trapped inside. Maybe you could use one of those plastic mask forms that are available from most any craft shop and cut out a chunk of it (making it look like it cracked and fell away), with your face partially exposed. If you go with the idea of making the shell look like plaster, you could actually cover the plastic mask form in plaster/plaster-strips, let it dry and remove the plaster, and then literally break off part of it.


----------



## aelfric5578 (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for that link. Without the wings, that's almost exactly what I wanted. I just need to use lighter shades of paint so it looks mostly white instead of gray. That technique should work if I just buy some cheap clothes from a thrift shop, right?


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

You're welcome! I'd think the technique would be flexible and a thrift shop would furnish your needs just fine. You could even use some plaster strips sparingly to make sure it's apparent that the shell is supposed to be plaster in case it isn't obvious.


----------

